# Velcro dogs



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to hear about some velcro dog breeds.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, Pugs are about as velcro as they get, though I think you mentioned in your other thread that you were looking for something a bit larger.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

My Dane is quite the velcro dog - but I've met other Danes that are more independent too.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always read that Cavalier Spaniels are velcro dogs, but they are about the same size as a pug. 
My boyfriend's Jack Russell is about that size too, and I don't find that he's very independent. He loves me to a point, but is mainly a one person dog I think. Even though I am the one home with him during the day, he still spends a lot of time looking out the front window waiting for BF to get home. He's only truly happy when at the BF's side, even when the BF is being moody and ill-tempered. Jacks are a smallish dog, but their personality makes them a lot of dog. People love them- or not.
My Golden loves me bunches, but in the past 3 years has come to love the BF almost as much. I joke that the only way I can really tell that she's my dog, is that I am the only one who can bathe her. I'm the one that's always here though and she takes that for granted. The odd time that I do go out, she will velcro to me for a bit when I do return.


----------



## Lilly_D (Oct 7, 2010)

My cocker spaniel is definately a velcro dog but IDK how typical that is for the breed.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Bichon, Havanese and Maltese are real velcro dogs. They are bred for companionship.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I can't even go to the bathroom without my little shih tzu thinking she has to go with me.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kumasmom- You're right that I was looking for a bigger dog. I'm just all over the place right now, brainstorming. lol

Fuzzy Pants- I have 2 Shih Tzus and they sometimes follow me to the bathroom. They're usually in the same room (not always though) and only sometimes want to sit on my lap.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Two larger breeds known for their velcro-ness are Vizslas and Dobermans. I really can't say much about Vizslas as I've never had one but I do have experience with Dobies. I LOVE the velcro-ness! Well, except when I want to do stuff in the bathroom. Most dobies (not all dogs are the same) want to be by your side ALWAYS. If my pup doesn't know where I am he looks for me and then whines a little bit if he can't find me. If I leave the room without him to get something he watches my every step and when I return he is standing at the baby gate waiting for me. Personally, I love it, but the amount of velcro-ness that dobies have to offer is not for all people.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

palmtree77 said:


> Fuzzy Pants- I have 2 Shih Tzus and they sometimes follow me to the bathroom. They're usually in the same room (not always though) and only sometimes want to sit on my lap.


Mine usually brings her chewy or a squeaky toy with her. Otherwise she just watches. Oh well, at least she doesn't pull up a chair. :laugh:


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pepper follows me everywhere. He wants to sit on my lap when I'm in the bathroom, sleeps on my clothes (if I toss them on the floor), and rarely lets me out of his sight.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Papillons. Of all the breeds I've had, they're by FAR the most velcro.


----------



## peachesmommy (Sep 18, 2010)

My other half's grandparents own a papillion and she too is a velcro dog. My schnoodle is an extreme velcro dog to the point he has seperation anxiety from it. My pit bull as well is velcro. If I go to the bathroom she's wandering in as well. Or if I want to watch tv she is right up on the bed curled up. Pit bull's love their people.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a poodle x and a JRT x, and they are both velcro dogs. I didn't think JRT's were particularly velcro, but he's a bigger baby than my poodle x is...


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Border collies. They're like a shadow that knows what you're thinking.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Weimaraners are the epitome of velcro dogs. But you sort of need to be a special kind of person to appreciate just how velcro weimies are.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 24, 2011)

I cant go to the bathroom without three German Shepherds trying to fit in with me and all sitting and panting and staring at me at the same time. Is that velcro enough? LOL


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

All of our boxers have been such velcro dogs.


----------



## palmtree77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot of velcro dogs. None of the ones so far are the right fit. I'm feeling like my Shih Tzu are the only ones who aren't velcro. lol


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

My mom's golden retriever is DEFINITELY a velcro dog. He pouts whenever he's closed out of the bathroom... and follows you around like a little (actually, 75 pound) shadow.


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

Inside my English Springer Spaniel was never away from my side. Outside, she was never more than 10 feet away and always came when called. Most Springers I know are like that. They are very pretty too .


----------



## Bitca38 (Mar 29, 2011)

123fraggle said:


> Inside my English Springer Spaniel was never away from my side. Outside, she was never more than 10 feet away and always came when called. Most Springers I know are like that. They are very pretty too .


Agree with this! 

My English Springer Spaniel is never far from my side when I'm home, and when I'm not home there is always someone there for him to attach himself too.lol Of course, we don't always allow him to get away with this, so he has learned to be independent as well.

Though, I secretly love him wanting to be near me all the time.


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one who has had to go to the bathroom with an audience. 

When I was living in PA, I was usually accompanied by a whippet and 2-3 frenchies at a time just to go to the bathroom.


----------

